# do sx 40s work for bass



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

hi Guys , was wondering if fx40s worked in fresh water for bass and does anyone still use celtas and are they effective on bass


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi mate yes sx40s will catch bass but there are much better lures the ck40 range are great as are the eastcoast surface lures.Celtas do work but are hardly used spinner baits and jigspins are more comon.I will try do yak trip for you guys so we can meetup and have a fish soon.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> hi Guys , was wondering if fx40s worked in fresh water for bass


Hell yeah


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Wes/blacktruck said:


> Hi mate yes sx40s will catch bass but there are much better lures the ck40 range are great as are the eastcoast surface lures.Celtas do work but are hardly used spinner baits and jigspins are more comon.I will try do yak trip for you guys so we can meetup and have a fish soon.


Thanks Wes. Will keep a keen eye out for that


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Wes/blacktruck said:


> Hi mate yes sx40s will catch bass but there are much better lures the ck40 range are great as are the eastcoast surface lures.Celtas do work but are hardly used spinner baits and jigspins are more comon.I will try do yak trip for you guys so we can meetup and have a fish soon.





> yeah thanks Wes would really like that, have never caught a bass and would love to. So will keep an eye out for your trip offer, i am sure we could muster a bit of a group


----------

